# Bremsleitung tauschen am Furious



## gravityPhillip (12. Mai 2022)

Moin,

die Bremskolben an meinem Furious haben sich zerlegt, weshalb eine neue HR Bremse her musste. Dabei wollte ich auch gleich ein Upgrade auf die Shimano Zee machen, wofür die Bremsleitung getauscht werden muss.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich die Leitung nicht raus bekomme, da unterhalb des Dämpfer noch eine verschraubte Klemme sitzt die ich nicht gelöst bekomme.
Das scheint ein 2,5 mm Imbus zu sein. Bin aber schon mehrmals abgerutscht beim versuch die zu lösen. Auch ein anderer Schlüssel hat nicht besser gegriffen. 
Bevor ich die Schraube nun ganz rund gedreht habe, wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob die schon jemand gelöst hat und ob es auch so problematisch war. Bzw. hat jemand Tipps wie ich die los bekomme?

Letzte Lösung wäre die auf zu Bohren. Aber das würde ich nur ungern machen. 

Grüße.


----------



## heliusdh (12. Mai 2022)

gravityPhillip schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Bremskolben an meinem Furious haben sich zerlegt, weshalb eine neue HR Bremse her musste. Dabei wollte ich auch gleich ein Upgrade auf die Shimano Zee machen, wofür die Bremsleitung getauscht werden muss.
> 
> ...


Moin,

welche Bremse ist aktuell verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gravityPhillip (12. Mai 2022)

Da war vorher eine Shimano BR-M6120 verbaut.


----------



## heliusdh (12. Mai 2022)

gravityPhillip schrieb:


> Da war vorher eine Shimano BR-M6120 verbaut.


Da brauchst Du die Leitung nicht tauschen -> https://www.bike-components.de/de/J...o-Quick-Fit-Adapter-fuer-Bremsleitung-p34526/

M985 / M785 / M666  ist passend für die Zee


----------



## gravityPhillip (12. Mai 2022)

In dem Fall schon. Die Leitung war zu kurz um anständig an dem Bremssattel montiert zu werden. Und ich habe bereits die Oliven abgeschnitten, so dass die nun noch kürzer ist.


----------



## heliusdh (12. Mai 2022)

gravityPhillip schrieb:


> In dem Fall schon. Die Leitung war zu kurz um anständig an dem Bremssattel montiert zu werden. Und ich habe bereits die Oliven abgeschnitten, so dass die nun noch kürzer ist.


wenn am Lenker genug platz ist, könntest Du die etwas nachziehen.
Zu der Befestigung, kann ich leider nichts schreiben, Sorry


----------



## gravityPhillip (12. Mai 2022)

Das hatte ich auch vorher geschaut. aber auch da ist die Leitung schon relativ kurz verlegt. Und auch wenn die lang genug wäre, müsste ich die Befestigung unter dem Dämpfer lösen.


----------



## derbastian (15. Mai 2022)

du kannst einen torx-bit in den schraubenkopf reinhämmern. hierzu muss der torx nur eine idee größer sein als der eigentliche inbus. die schraube musst du danach zwar austauschen, allerdings bekommt man auf diese weise relativ einfach inbusschrauben raus, wenn diese schon etwas rundgedreht sind.


----------



## gravityPhillip (16. Mai 2022)

Habe die Schraube aufgebohrt und durch eine neue ersetzt. 

Nun ist alles wieder soweit montiert. Allerdings schleift nun die Bremsscheibe am Bremssattel 







Da gehört doch keine Unterlegscheibe zwischen dem Bremssattel und der Aufnahme.


----------



## heliusdh (16. Mai 2022)

gravityPhillip schrieb:


> Habe die Schraube aufgebohrt und durch eine neue ersetzt.
> 
> Nun ist alles wieder soweit montiert. Allerdings schleift nun die Bremsscheibe am Bremssattel
> 
> ...


Wenn es schleift, dann ist Deine Aufnahme wohl für 200mm Scheiben und Du verwendest 203mm Scheiben.
1,5mm Passscheiben oder eine U-Scheibe (1,6mm) und das Problem ist behoben


----------



## gravityPhillip (16. Mai 2022)

Strange. Das ist noch die erste Bremsscheibe, die von Commencal verbaut wurde. 

Dann kommt da einfach eine Unterlegscheibe zwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

